# Mar Menor in winter



## Dreamwork (Feb 21, 2016)

We are currently researching several areas and cant find much information on what the Mar Menor area is like in winter? Would somewhere like Los Alcazares be a year round town?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Dreamwork said:


> We are currently researching several areas and cant find much information on what the Mar Menor area is like in winter? Would somewhere like Los Alcazares be a year round town?


Los Alazares is very quiet in winter, a lot of the properties are buy to let's, so not many tourists or permanent residents around. Many of the restaurants and beach bars close for the winter, you may find the 'odd' place open.
The temperature in winter rarely gets to freezing point, however Spanish homes are not built with insulation, so tend to feel colder, and need some kind of heating system.


----------



## Jesnat (Mar 5, 2016)

We have just moved to Los Alcazeres and so far we really like it. We came on a reccie last November and yes it was a bit quiet. I'm sure a lot of coastal/tourist towns become very quiet in Winter. LA does have a thriving street market on Tuesdays which I hope runs all year round and most of the shops in the main road ae local and will stay open. Besides we are only 30 mins drive from Murcia city and Cartagena which will be livekly all year round.


----------

